# Golf Holidays Direct



## Dallas1966 (Aug 19, 2021)

Has anybody else had any shambolic dealings with the aforementioned company Golf Holidays Direct.
The fact that they have approx £4500 from our group as full payment for a trip to Carnoustie(Covid curtailed the trip)I can not after months of trying, phone calls & several e-mails to re-book our trip for next year. The last 3 e-mails i have even copied in my solicitor to make him aware of the situation.
There accounts dept & customer service is an absolute disgrace.
I would highly recommend nobody having any dealings with this company even if it means paying a couple of quid extra through a different firm.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 19, 2021)

Use the search function and type in "Golf Holidays Direct".  You will find some discussions that way.


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 19, 2021)

Dallas1966 said:



			Has anybody else had any shambolic dealings with the aforementioned company Golf Holidays Direct.
The fact that they have approx £4500 from our group as full payment for a trip to Carnoustie(Covid curtailed the trip)I can not after months of trying, phone calls & several e-mails to re-book our trip for next year. The last 3 e-mails i have even copied in my solicitor to make him aware of the situation.
There accounts dept & customer service is an absolute disgrace.
I would highly recommend nobody having any dealings with this company even if it means paying a couple of quid extra through a different firm.
		
Click to expand...

Without going into the entire GHD history and slagging them off left right and centre all I will say is...

Whatever you do, keep records of every email you send, every reply you get, every phone call you make (time and date and who you spoke to...if indeed you got through to anyone) and what was said. 

My groups experience is that GHD will do everything to thwart your attempts to reschedule or get a refund and you need meticulous records to back up your case.


----------



## Dallas1966 (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for the 'Heads up' its likely to end up in the hands of my solicitor, proper pissed off with GHD,robbing wombats


----------

